# Illuminated VW emblems........???



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

..... Anyone seem them for VW's?? I have seen them on Honda's & Acura's, but I wonder if they make them for VW's. 
Anybody???


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (BlueyedBoi69)*

the guys who runs digitaljetta has one on his steering wheel... there is a night pic of it on his site I think... VERY cool thing...


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (BlueyedBoi69)*

Illuminated exterior emblems are cheesy, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (Deception)*

I just thought it MAY look kinda kewl to have the rear VW emblem on my GTI lighted up in that faint blue-ish color. Maybe you are right..... corny?


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (BlueyedBoi69)*

You mean the exterior one? I think that would look cool, but it would also attract a lot of dorks with screwdrivers...


[Modified by impact, 11:12 AM 6-2-2002]


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (BlueyedBoi69)*

If you wanna have some cheez buy a honda man!! Help keep the Euro scene refined!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUBTASTIK (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (15DEGMKIII)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you wanna have some cheez buy a honda man!! Help keep the Euro scene refined!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Exactly!


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (DUBTASTIK)*

LOL.... all right boys..... calm down..... I won't do that to my car.










[Modified by BlueyedBoi69, 12:20 PM 6-4-2002]


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (BlueyedBoi69)*

I'll do it to mine and tell you how it looks. Then I'll post some pics and photochop in a euro plate so people here will think it's "euro."


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (Clean97GTi)*

I might do the same, except for the "euro plates" part. They're already there...


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: Illuminated VW emblems........??? (impact)*

I posted about this a while back, I saw it on a Ford the emblem was small and looked really nice, but yeah i guess for our cars would attract to much attention


----------

